# Interesting Measurement-STRIDE



## DieselDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

I take Diesel to the baseball/softball diamond at Brakenridge Park in the early mornings to play fetch. Nobody is there so I can close the gates and let him off the leash. I was throwing the ball towards the infield from the outfield and noticed his paw prints when I crossed the groomed infield...so I did some measurements...

Diesel relaxed at full extension (laying down with back legs behind him...60"

Lenght from the intial 4 paws in the infield...78+"

*STRIDE*...from the rear paw to where the pattern repeats itself...*11 FEET*

Pretty long distance to travel in one stride I would venture


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

WOW that is long and it is interesting. I tink I should take Chalice down to the lake and do hers in the sand. Only place around here that I would be-able to get good measurements.


----------



## DieselDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

Sand would probably shorten it a bit if it is soft...but it is fun to know.

These pics and paw prints made me do it!

Relaxed length









In Stride...









Before EXPLOSION...








At 5 feet long and putting his rear paws ahead of his front at speed he would have to at least travel twice his strectched out body length...he is doing about 2.2 X his Body Length


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow, that 3rd picture is such an awesome action picture, haha, I love love love the facial expression he has! Nice pics and thanks for sharing!


----------



## DieselDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

Seems I get a lot of pics of Diesel at speed...he seems to never tire...this is the pic before when his girlfriend is still in the pic...


----------



## DieselDawg (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Fast littl booger! I can relate man, I have a bitch that runs like a greyhound.... Cute GF BTW


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

nice movement!


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Deisel sure can haul it in!!


----------



## DieselDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

Videos never seem to comeout clear...it is hard to show how much ground he can cover so quickly...but he is fast.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Great action shots!!!


----------



## DieselDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

I went back out today and realized Diesel runs out of room in the infield. Today I backed up a bit and got these measurements. The first stride on the infield 8.5 feet...the second stride 11.5 feet...the third stride *13.5 feet*. I still don't think he is at full speed/stride.

Some interesting info:
Fastest Land Animals
1) Cheetah.........................70mph...22.97 feet/stride...3.5 strides/second
2) Pronghorn Antelope..........61mph
3) Greyhound (28-30 tall).....45mph....*16.4 feet/stride*.....4.0 strides/second

Nothing but the Cheetah can out accelerate the Greyhound from a dead stop to 40 mph.

A Whippet has just over a 12 foot stride.


----------



## chance77 (Aug 27, 2008)

That’s good info to know...and those are some real nice pic’s of him.....i take my dog to a field next to my house as well...i wish i could let my dog lose with other dogs but i just don't trust him. He does well with my female pup in the back yard but that took me over about a month, and I still have to keep a close eye on him


----------



## DieselDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

On another related note...it has been suggested that Diesel could be a "Lurcher"

The American Pit Bull Terrier Lurcher

They are sighthounds (like Greyhounds) mixed with terriers usually. In the USA, they used APBTs for some of these mixes. In the first generation, you get all pheotype Greyhounds...look like Greyhounds...but in subsequent breeding of two of these phenotypes you get over 18% PitBull Head/Leggy-Rangier pups. I did a Punnets Square to prove it to myself.

If we assume that Slimhead (SS) and Tall(TT) are dominant over Bighead (bb) and Muscled (mm)...all the pups from the union of two homozygous parents would be heterozygous combinations of the parents. They would all be the "phenotype" (outward appearance) of the Slimhead and Tall parent. Now, ALL the pups would be heterozygous and each carry one copy of each trait so thier genotype would be SbTm. Any subsequent pairings of these heterozygous offspring would be like this...

S=Dominant Slimhead
T=Dominant Tall
b=Recessive Bighead
m=Muscled Short

Possible combinations:

.......................ST.......bT.......Sm....... bm
...ST................SSTT....SbTT...SSTm...SbTm
...bT................SbTT....*bbTT*...SbTm....*bbTm*
...Sm...............SSTm....SbTm...SSmm...Sbmm
...bm................SbTm...*bbTm*....Sbmm...bbmm

So with a second breeding of Heterozygous Sire/Dam you would get 16 possible combinations:
1 Homozygous Slimhead/Tall (look like a Greyhound)
1 Homozygous Bighead/Muscled (look like a noraml APBT)
8 Hetrozygous Slimhead/Tall (Looks like a Greyhound but carries at least one recessive Bighead or Muscled)
1 Homozygous Slimhead/Muscled (Greyhound Head on Muscled Shorter Body)
2 Heterozygous Slimhead/Muscled (Greyhound Head on Muscled Shorter Body)
*2 Heterozygous Bighead/Tall (APBT Head on a Taller/Rangier Body)
1 Homozygous Bighead/Tall (APBT Head on a Taller/Rangier Body)*

So 18.75% of the time on a second breeding of previously crossed Greyhound/APBT mixed sire/dam, you could get a taller/rangier ABPT looking dog. One of the three is Homozygous and would tend to always pass on those traits with another APBT in subsequent breedings.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

wow i wish i could get pics like this of kolby...
he's really gettin it in that 3rd pic! he is just beautiful!


----------



## DieselDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

Don't feel bad...I can't evfer get any on mine own either. A couple brings out one of Diesel's many girlfriends and the husband takes them on his NikonD200 with a nikor80-200mm lens. He likes to get pics of Zena and Diesel playing:


----------

